
Technologies That Will Rock 2011 - davidedicillo
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/02/seven-technologies-that-will-rock-2011/
======
revorad
The most interesting technologies will be the ones no analyst or blogger can
predict. Some examples from 2010:

Coffeescript

Rapportive

Wordlens

Hipmunk

Blekko

~~~
kn0thing
I like the way you think, revorad ;) I appreciate the hipmunk love.

------
narkee
> On Quora, you can follow not only people, but topics and questions. It
> defines the world by your interests, not just the people you may know or
> admire. This is a powerful concept and is not limited to Quora (both Twitter
> and Facebook also want to own the interest graph), but Quora is designed
> from the ground up to expose and help you explore your interests.

So, like sub-reddits? A lot of people compare Quora to StackOverflow and
derivatives, but I see more of a resemblance to reddit, if you keep only self-
posts.

~~~
kmfrk
Nah, topics are tags; a question can have several topics, whereas a reddit
thread can only belong to one category. (reddit terminology is not my forté.)

On the negative side, I feel like some evil search engine optimizer when I
plaster my questions with topics.

------
whackedspinach
I know this is all mostly software, seeing as it is techcrunch, but what about
hardware?

Isn't Lightpeak coming out this year? I feel like that will be a big deal.

~~~
losvedir
Indeed. I'm thinking Kinect might be a big deal, once the open source hacking
community really takes off.

------
samratjp
The single most important technology that TechCrunch left out: JavaScript and
HTML5 (yeah, yeah, yeah, I know it's more of a spec than a separate
technology).

More desktop like apps will enter the stage in time for cross mobile
compatibility. Yehuda Katz's joining SproutCore is a very good sign of things
to come. Node.js will hopefully make it on to production at a lot more
startups.

------
joeguilmette
I'm most excited for the 'streaming cloud'. can't wait until i can pay $10/mo
to access to all music on all my devices. yea theres rdio and a few others,
but its not there yet. i hope it gets there soon. and i hope netflix lets me
pay more to have access to better content.

~~~
andrewacove
He mentions mobile phones in this context.

I don't foresee the telecoms giving up bandwidth caps (or worse, metered
bandwidth). There's no way I'm streaming media over the carrier networks to my
phone if it's using up my bandwidth allotment or running against a meter.

~~~
Raphael
A lot of people will pay for the convenience if the price is reasonable, say
10 cents per gigabyte.

------
lawfulfalafel
No mention of AMD fusion? Kind of a biased title for only web-based
technologies.

------
axiom
I know this probably won't happen in 2011, but I would kill for a phone/laptop
that had wireless charging/sync that was practical (i.e. had a range of a few
feet at least, and was decently fast.)

